# What do you think of the Nikon D7500 ??



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

I need to purchase a new camera.. i have been using the D7100 which i loved..but the flash needs to be repaired.. just pop pop sound.. sending it to Nikon....and hoping it won't be too pricey to repair.. In the meantime i have been looking at a new camera to purchase.. just would like some opinions on the D7500.. thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Just forgot to click my options ..i do want the emails.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> .. just would like some opinions on the D7500..


Nikon made a mistake in the numbering scheme.  It should have been called the D*57*00, as it is more of an upgrade to the D5xxx series.  It is NOT a linear upgrade in the D7xxx series.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 20, 2017)

For the most part you should forget the camera even has that pop-up flash, unless using it for Commander mode. For under $100 you can use a real flash head.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2017)

swing and miss.  I'd much rather have a D7200.  But I don't think would upgrade from a D7100 for it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Braineack said:


> swing and miss.  I'd much rather have a D7200.  But I don't think would upgrade from a D7100 for it.


okay thanks so much.. they are out of the D7200.. please explain your reason so i understand ..thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > .. just would like some opinions on the D7500..
> ...


so what your saying is.. not much of an upgrade at all if i purchased.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> For the most part you should forget the camera even has that pop-up flash, unless using it for Commander mode. For under $100 you can use a real flash head.


yes thinking of just adding the flash attachment but there seems to be some other issues.. i need to have it checked to verify.. i will bring it with me to the camera store and have them check it out as much as possible...thanks


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


Yes.  That is my opinion, bolstered by some others with the same opinion.

Aside from the built-in flash not working, is there any other reason you thought about changing bodies?


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


yes the camera seems to be somewhat blurry alot .. something else the camera store will check for me.. if there are these issues.. i would rather get a new one.. if it is just the flash issue i can get the attachment and keep going.. because over ALL love the D7100.. and if it is not a real upgrade then it is senseless to spend all that money.. so i do appreciate your help


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> okay thanks so much.. they are out of the D7200.. please explain your reason so i understand ..thanks



The D7200 *IS *better.  But what you're really getting is the Sony sensor & EXPEED 4 over the Toshiba & 3 (so better IQ and ISO handling), and the increased buffer size.  It's supposed to have better AF in low-light and built in wifi. Otherwise it's basically the same camera.

the D7500 is a downgrade IMHO because of some of the choices they made:

I liked the 24mp sensor, I haven't been to much of a fan of the 20MP one in the D500 and D7500.
Dual to Single SD slot. BOO HISS.  This makes it less top-of-line and more average -- such a weird choice.

There are good improvements to the AF module and buffer and FPS is you need that.  I don't care about shooting 4k, or a touchscreen, so a lot of improvements are a waste on me.


----------



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2017)

On paper the d7200 is a very minor upgrade to the d7100.

In real life it is faster to focus, gets focus in darker light, has a better buffer and nicer, less noticeable noise at higher iso levels.

In real life I found the d7200 to be a very worthwhile upgrade to the d7100


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > okay thanks so much.. they are out of the D7200.. please explain your reason so i understand ..thanks
> ...


i have to agree with you totally on the card slot.....why do that??and i don't care about the wifi... but i do like faster.. i am so overwhelmed at the moment.. so wondering what is the best camera as a upgrade from D7100 in the price range of the D7500.. just in case i decide i need to upgrade if my d7100 is alot to repair..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

jaomul said:


> On paper the d7200 is a very minor upgrade to the d7100.
> 
> In real life it is faster to focus, gets focus in darker light, has a better buffer and nicer, less noticeable noise at higher iso levels.
> 
> In real life I found the d7200 to be a very worthwhile upgrade to the d7100


I quess thats why they are out of stock in my camera store.


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> .. so wondering what is the best camera as a upgrade from D7100 in the price range of the D7500...


What price range is that?  Also, do you have an end goal in mind?  Also, what would be your budget for any upgrade?  Also, what kind of photography are you into?


----------



## jaomul (Dec 20, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > On paper the d7200 is a very minor upgrade to the d7100.
> ...


You'd get one somewhere still if you really want one. I'm sure the d7500 is great but it took away as much as it added. Certainly the d7200 is the best digital camera I have owned (and I've gone through quite a few)


----------



## ac12 (Dec 20, 2017)

The D7200 is still available out there.  I've seen it in a few web sites.
You may have to buy over the internet, rather than your local camera shop, to find it.


----------



## Designer (Dec 20, 2017)

I think you can still get a new D7100, or at least you could last year at this time.  

Of course, you would be expected to pay less for it, but that's life.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

ac12 said:


> The D7200 is still available out there.  I've seen it in a few web sites.
> You may have to buy over the internet, rather than your local camera shop, to find it.


yes i have seen it on the web too.. but i like to deal with the same camera store i have dealt with for the past 5 years..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Designer said:


> I think you can still get a new D7100, or at least you could last year at this time.
> 
> Of course, you would be expected to pay less for it, but that's life.


I do not want to buy another D7100.. since i have one.. looking to upgrade if i need to buy new.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > .. so wondering what is the best camera as a upgrade from D7100 in the price range of the D7500...
> ...


it would be about $1200.00 or under for just the body..


----------



## ac12 (Dec 20, 2017)

$1,200 will easily do the D7200 (at current discount pricing).

Add $300 and you can get a FX D750, but then you have to get FX lenses to go with that body.  Another rabbit hole to fall into.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 20, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > The D7200 is still available out there.  I've seen it in a few web sites.
> ...



Commendable to support your local shop.  
But if they can't get you a D7200, then you are backed into the D7500.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 20, 2017)

ac12 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...


they can get it for me but i would have to wait... it  is quite far from here so when we go we usually do one trip..but i shall see ...i think your right.. thanks


----------



## Fivesense (Dec 20, 2017)

ac12 said:


> $1,200 will easily do the D7200 (at current discount pricing).
> 
> Add $300 and you can get a FX D750, but then you have to get FX lenses to go with that body.  Another rabbit hole to fall into.


Oh, but what a nice rabbit hole...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2017)

If all that is damaged on the D7100...then why not buy a hotshoe flash that will have more power, and better lighting? The pop-up flash on the camera is not that good at lighting things...


----------



## jaomul (Dec 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> If all that is damaged on the D7100...then why not buy a hotshoe flash that will have more power, and better lighting? The pop-up flash on the camera is not that good at lighting things...


I think the best reason to fix it is to avail of the Nikon lighting commander system without the need for triggers etc


----------



## Designer (Dec 21, 2017)

ac12 said:


> $1,200 will easily do the D7200 (at current discount pricing).
> 
> Add $300 and you can get a FX D750, but then you have to get FX lenses to go with that body.  Another rabbit hole to fall into.


That's not required.  You can use DX lenses on an FX body.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Derrel said:


> If all that is damaged on the D7100...then why not buy a hotshoe flash that will have more power, and better lighting? The pop-up flash on the camera is not that good at lighting things...


I am thinking that this is a good idea too.. but i have to remind myself i use this camera non stop for past 4 years, i don't think theres been a day i have not used it.. so i don't know the life expectancy of a D7100 but i do know that anything can go after you use it on a constant basis..


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Designer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > $1,200 will easily do the D7200 (at current discount pricing).
> ...


don't want to get into this .. i have enough lens purchases.. lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Designer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > $1,200 will easily do the D7200 (at current discount pricing).
> ...


thats new to me..thanks.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > If all that is damaged on the D7100...then why not buy a hotshoe flash that will have more power, and better lighting? The pop-up flash on the camera is not that good at lighting things...
> ...


i will see the overall condition of the camera.. if he says the camera is fine over all .. i think i might just go with the flash attachment and hold off.... certainly would give me more time to really know what i want..thanks


----------



## cgw (Dec 21, 2017)

Back to the OP's question. I take the D7500 as further evidence of Nikon's current malaise. It's simply poor value relative to the D7200--a model that's sure to be discounted over the holidays. The D7200 is one of Nikon's best: a prosumer over-achiever. Not certain how much more R&D resources Nikon will shovel into DSLRs after the D850 whose features will likely trickle down to future product line-ups. The D7500 is an example of scrambled bits from the current parts bins that fall a bit short of a truly new model.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Fivesense said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > $1,200 will easily do the D7200 (at current discount pricing).
> ...


love photography.. always worth it .......i don't feel this way about many other things.. but when your photos knock your socks off it is a great feeling..lol


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

cgw said:


> Back to the OP's question. I take the D7500 as further evidence of Nikon's current malaise. It's simply poor value relative to the D7200--a model that's sure to be discounted over the holidays. The D7200 is one of Nikon's best: a prosumer over-achiever. Not certain how much more development resources Nikon will shovel into DSLR development after the D850 whose features will likely trickle down to future product line-ups. The D7500 is an example of scrambled bits from the current parts bins that fall a bit short of a truly new model.


oh thats not good news about the D7500.. i really think i will pass on this camera now.. thanks for everyones imput.. and honesty..so glad i asked your opinions..


----------



## Braineack (Dec 21, 2017)

cgw said:


> The D7500 is an example of scrambled bits from the current parts bins that fall a bit short of a truly new model.



I think they just didn't want it to compete with the D500 as a prosumer camera -- and I've been seeing lots of TV commercials for it, branding it like a normal cell phone camera -- taking quick snapshots while hanging out in the city with friends...

it does have impressive features with the improved AF module -- heck it even has AUTO AF-Fine Tuning.  But the removal of the dual SD slot was just odd at best; you'd think with a camera that does 4k videos that you'd want extra room for storage.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Braineack said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> > The D7500 is an example of scrambled bits from the current parts bins that fall a bit short of a truly new model.
> ...


I like those features.. the card slot turning single was stupid ... the more photos a camera can hold the better.. although for me this would not be an issue since i download daily.. my husband still seems to want me to buy the 7500.. maybe i will take it home and try it.. and then bring it back for the 7200 if i am not happy.. thanks for info... so appreciated


----------



## Braineack (Dec 21, 2017)

I can't imagine you really being disappointed with it.


oh wait.


I'm pretty sure they removed the pop-up flash... that might be a deal breaker for you!  I forgot about that one. Now I'm remembering all the things I was like WTF about that camera.

And you can't use a battery grip with it.  And you can't use AI lenses with it if you want metering.

These of the sorts of decisions that Nikon makes that really makes me question if they actually care about their photographers or not.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I can't imagine you really being disappointed with it.
> 
> 
> oh wait.
> ...


This is not good........ maybe i better skip going altogether... and wait until the 72oo are back in stock.. i must make up my mind today.. and tell them not to hold it for me..


----------



## Designer (Dec 21, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > That's not required.  You can use DX lenses on an FX body.
> ...


When an FX camera senses that a DX lens is mounted, it automatically captures only the DX portion of the sensor.  This is called "DX mode".  If your lens does not have the CPU contacts, you can manually set the camera to DX mode.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't think the D7500 is that bad of an option. You can buy it new at your local shop, my local shop would let me use it for a couple weeks and return it if it just was not what I wanted.

It does have the pop-up flash, the D500 is the one that went without the pop-up flash. The D7500 added the flip screen and I know that would save me on those overhead shots. 

I have never had a problem in using one card slot in 12 years of using my cameras. The grip I might miss, but I use my camera that does not have the grip more often than the one that does have the grip.

I am thinking that your current camera could have taken a knock that busted the flash and may have caused other damage if you are now having focusing issues that were not there before. More reason for a new camera over fixing the current one.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 21, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> I don't think the D7500 is that bad of an option. You can buy it new at your local shop, my local shop would let me use it for a couple weeks and return it if it just was not what I wanted.
> 
> It does have the pop-up flash, the D500 is the one that went without the pop-up flash. The D7500 added the flip screen and I know that would save me on those overhead shots.
> 
> ...


I have made my decision.. i will buy the D7500 as planned.. try it .. if for some reason it is not for me i will take it back.. being he is holding it for me.. so tomorrow i plan on making the trip.. this is what my husband said too.. if theres  too many repairs for the camera just buy a new one.. so tomorrow i will let the store professional look it over and decide whether it is worth sending back to Nikon.. thanks so much for imput.. it means alot.. and i appreciate everyones opinions.. i have learned alot about the camera just chatting with you all......


----------



## chas1723 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have the D7500 and think it is a great camera.  The 20mp sensor works great in lower light. The focusing system is great. It includes a built in flash as well as commander mode for external flash.  The buffer on it is great for wildlife photography. 

The omission of the second card slot is a downside but not a deal breaker.  This goes for the battery grip as well. 

Many people in this thread are advising you about something they themselves have never used. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2017)

chas1723 said:


> I have the D7500 and think it is a great camera.  The 20mp sensor works great in lower light. The focusing system is great. It includes a built in flash as well as commander mode for external flash.  The buffer on it is great for wildlife photography.
> 
> The omission of the second card slot is a downside but not a deal breaker.  This goes for the battery grip as well.
> 
> ...


thanks very much for information ... i am soooooooo looking forward to this camera.. if only it would stop snowing.. we have many feet now so i won't be getting to camera store for at least a few days.. i will let you know when i get it home...thanks again..


----------



## Peeb (Dec 31, 2017)

The lack of the 2nd card slot is a bummer, but for personal use (non-commercial), I think the D7500 would be a great poor man's alternative to the D500.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2017)

Peeb said:


> The lack of the 2nd card slot is a bummer, but for personal use (non-commercial), I think the D7500 would be a great poor man's alternative to the D500.


I agree ..just cannot swing that D500 $ ..oh but i wish i could.. that one is just awesome.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2017)

although Abe's of Maine / has it brand new for about $1500..


----------



## ac12 (Dec 31, 2017)

Peeb said:


> The lack of the 2nd card slot is a bummer, but for personal use (non-commercial), I think the D7500 would be a great poor man's alternative to the D500.



I have used the 2nd card in my D7200 ... ONCE.
I normally use the D7200 with ONE card.

So, how important the 2nd card slot is, depends on how YOU use the camera, and IF you will use the 2nd slot.

If you are 'belt and suspenders' and shooting something IMPORTANT, like a wedding, then the 2nd slot makes sense.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2017)

ac12 said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > The lack of the 2nd card slot is a bummer, but for personal use (non-commercial), I think the D7500 would be a great poor man's alternative to the D500.
> ...


Same here ... i have never used the second slot in my D7100... it really has no value for me.. except maybe for resale..


----------



## Designer (Dec 31, 2017)

Photo Lady said:


> Same here ... i have never used the second slot in my D7100... it really has no value for me.. except maybe for resale..


The D7xxx series is more nearly classed as a "professional" series, so the dual card slots are an important feature for professional use.  

Until the D5700 came out.  Now the series isn't even at the "enthusiast" level.  Ooops!  I mean the D7500.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2017)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Same here ... i have never used the second slot in my D7100... it really has no value for me.. except maybe for resale..
> ...


yes i know what your saying.. but it is still in the eye of the beholder.. that is  more advertising gimics to me..


----------



## ac12 (Dec 31, 2017)

Actually, I could and would use the pivoting screen on the D7500 more than the 2nd card slot on my D7200.


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 31, 2017)

ac12 said:


> Actually, I could and would use the pivoting screen on the D7500 more than the 2nd card slot on my D7200.


i think this will be a great help for me at times.. i almost bought the d7200 but they are out of stock at my camera store.. i don't like buying a camera from the internet sales.. i want to try it and bring it back if it is not right for me.. thanks


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 31, 2017)

Well coming from the D7200 moving over to the D7500 Was a hard decision and if I didn't need the extra cash towards the D7500 I would have kept the D7200 back up just in case one goes down I still had a second body. My thoughts getting the negatives out of the way first. The no option for a battery grip is stupid IMO for  one for the extra battery and two for the extra grip for larger hands and thirdly the vertical orientation but I think marketing may have saved that for its big brother D500. The no second card slot like could be an issue for some but was not a deal breaker for me.

Know the positives for me since I am mostly a wildlife shooter the extra 2 FPS over the D7200 makes a difference for capturing that extra wing position or action that maybe missed from the slower frame rate of the D7200 and not sure about this but I don't think the D7200 was even 6 FPS and think it is slightly under that. Know the biggest upgrade of the D7500 has a much much deeper raw buffer then the D7200, shooting in raw the D7200 buffer sucks for action photography.Also the Group focus points or should say one big single focus is fantastic. The processor is better in the D7500 and I think the IQ is better to. For all around shooting especially  with action stuff hands down the D7500.Oh and forgot to mention the tilting screen and 4K video of the D7500 but I don't do much video hardly ever but have used the tilt screen for low angle shots sure beat laying on the ground in dirt that I would have had to do with the D7200.


----------



## ac12 (Dec 31, 2017)

This was a shot at the local high school, homecoming dance, before it opened.
Shot camera sitting on the floor, with me laying on the floor, to aim and compose.
I'm would not like to do this shot outside on the dirt.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 1, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Well coming from the D7200 moving over to the D7500 Was a hard decision and if I didn't need the extra cash towards the D7500 I would have kept the D7200 back up just in case one goes down I still had a second body. My thoughts getting the negatives out of the way first. The no option for a battery grip is stupid IMO for  one for the extra battery and two for the extra grip for larger hands and thirdly the vertical orientation but I think marketing may have saved that for its big brother D500. The no second card slot like could be an issue for some but was not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Know the positives for me since I am mostly a wildlife shooter the extra 2 FPS over the D7200 makes a difference for capturing that extra wing position or action that maybe missed from the slower frame rate of the D7200 and not sure about this but I don't think the D7200 was even 6 FPS and think it is slightly under that. Know the biggest upgrade of the D7500 has a much much deeper raw buffer then the D7200, shooting in raw the D7200 buffer sucks for action photography.Also the Group focus points or should say one big single focus is fantastic. The processor is better in the D7500 and I think the IQ is better to. For all around shooting especially  with action stuff hands down the D7500.Oh and forgot to mention the tilting screen and 4K video of the D7500 but I don't do much video hardly ever but have used the tilt screen for low angle shots sure beat laying on the ground in dirt that I would have had to do with the D7200.


thank you for so much great information.......... i am so excited about this purchase.. and i great appreciate all your thoughts on this camera..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 1, 2018)

ac12 said:


> This was a shot at the local high school, homecoming dance, before it opened.
> Shot camera sitting on the floor, with me laying on the floor, to aim and compose.
> I'm would not like to do this shot outside on the dirt.
> View attachment 151539


wow really beautiful shot.. this is a very helpful addition for me to know and realize.. i really have so many times that i should get down ground level and I end up skipping the photo due to it...sadly gone are the days of laying down in green meadows like i did as a kid.... so very helpful.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 1, 2018)

This morning in very little light i used the D7100 .. i think i might hold on to it after i purchase the new one.. it is still a great camera just needs the flash attachment


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 1, 2018)

Your welcome photo lady, Best Wishes and happy new year to all.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 1, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Your welcome photo lady, Best Wishes and happy new year to all.


Thank you ..Happy New year to you too!


----------



## ac12 (Jan 2, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > This was a shot at the local high school, homecoming dance, before it opened.
> ...



The old term was "puppy's eye view."

Yes there are a LOT of shots to be made when you change your perspective.  And going low creates some neat shots.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jan 2, 2018)

[.[/QUOTE]  You can use DX lenses on an FX body.[/QUOTE]

Your right but it would be like buying big semi tractor and hitching a car trailer to it


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 17, 2018)

RV Mitra Photography said:


> Nikon D7500 is a tremendous choice for you. It helps you a lot to capture a beautiful and classy picture with good quality.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2018)

Studio Zanetti said:


> Nikon D7200 is a good choice to buy over Nikon D7500 because it is light weighted and very useful to focus in the Dark light.


I THINK...both are great cameras... but i heard the D7500 was even better in low light..


----------



## Braineack (Jan 18, 2018)

the D7500* IS* better in low light and it's lighter than the D7200.

where's that grain of salt?


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 18, 2018)

Braineack said:


> the D7500* IS* better in low light and it's lighter than the D7200.
> 
> where's that grain of salt?


thanks


----------



## Fishboy1952 (Jan 20, 2018)

Being a new D7500 owner, I’m very happy with the camera. Note that it’s my first DSLR. Nikon going from 2 to a single card slot might be viewed as a takeaway, along with the lack of a battery grip, but in reality was not a deal breaker for me. I can understand folks perhaps not seeing this as a worthwhile upgrade from a D7100/7200, but saying it is a less capable camera than a D7200, doesn’t make a lot of sense to me IMHO.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2018)

gorgeous photo.. i cannot wait.. thinking of buying online from Abes,,is this safe?


----------



## Fishboy1952 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have never bought anything from Abe’s, but in looking at their website, you can order by phone if you’d like. I know folks who feel more comfortable in actually talking to someone when ordering. I’m sure others on the forum have experience with them and can better speak on them.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 21, 2018)

Fishboy1952 said:


> I have never bought anything from Abe’s, but in looking at their website, you can order by phone if you’d like. I know folks who feel more comfortable in actually talking to someone when ordering. I’m sure others on the forum have experience with them and can better speak on them.


thank you .. i will start a post on this very question.. it might be a good way to go as long as there is a warranty ..


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 22, 2018)

B&H


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 22, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> I need to purchase a new camera.. i have been using the D7100 which i loved..but the flash needs to be repaired.. just pop pop sound.. sending it to Nikon....and hoping it won't be too pricey to repair.. In the meantime i have been looking at a new camera to purchase.. just would like some opinions on the D7500.. thanks


Go with the D850


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2018)

Johnny Garcia-Photography said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > I need to purchase a new camera.. i have been using the D7100 which i loved..but the flash needs to be repaired.. just pop pop sound.. sending it to Nikon....and hoping it won't be too pricey to repair.. In the meantime i have been looking at a new camera to purchase.. just would like some opinions on the D7500.. thanks
> ...


i will look at this one..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2018)

Johnny Garcia-Photography said:


> B&H


I will check it out..


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> Johnny Garcia-Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...


way over my price range..


----------



## Johnny Garcia-Photography (Jan 22, 2018)

Dave442 said:


> For the most part you should forget the camera even has that pop-up flash, unless using it for Commander mode. For under $100 you can use a real flash head.


 I taped down the pop-up flash on my D810 )


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 22, 2018)

Johnny Garcia-Photography said:


> Dave442 said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part you should forget the camera even has that pop-up flash, unless using it for Commander mode. For under $100 you can use a real flash head.
> ...


then what kind of flash attachment do you use.??


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 1, 2018)

well today was finally the day... took a little trip to the camera store and purchased my Nikon D7500/ finally it was a nice day for a ride.. loving this camera...... thanks for all the help ... pros and cons.. but i love the way it feels... lighter.. and I will have fun with photos tomorrow...snow photos .. so much snow on the way again... thanks again everyone


----------



## Peeb (Feb 1, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> well today was finally the day... took a little trip to the camera store and purchased my Nikon D7500/ finally it was a nice day for a ride.. loving this camera...... thanks for all the help ... pros and cons.. but i love the way it feels... lighter.. and I will have fun with photos tomorrow...snow photos .. so much snow on the way again... thanks again everyone


You WILL love it- I am quite confident.  Congratulations.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 1, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > well today was finally the day... took a little trip to the camera store and purchased my Nikon D7500/ finally it was a nice day for a ride.. loving this camera...... thanks for all the help ... pros and cons.. but i love the way it feels... lighter.. and I will have fun with photos tomorrow...snow photos .. so much snow on the way again... thanks again everyone
> ...


thank you!


----------



## ac12 (Feb 1, 2018)

I will think of you and the D7500 with it's pivoting screen, when I have to lay on my belly to do a ground level shot with my D7200.
Enjoy the new camera.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 5, 2018)

ac12 said:


> I will think of you and the D7500 with it's pivoting screen, when I have to lay on my belly to do a ground level shot with my D7200.
> Enjoy the new camera.


thank you... so far i am enjoying ... not too much difference from the D7100 ... i am having it repaired... so maybe i will keep it too......


----------



## ac12 (Feb 5, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > I will think of you and the D7500 with it's pivoting screen, when I have to lay on my belly to do a ground level shot with my D7200.
> ...



Having a spare body makes sense.
There have been a few times where I wish I had a 2nd body for a 2nd lens.  Switching cameras is much faster than changing lenses.
But right now, I would rather have another lens than a 2nd body.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 5, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...


your right sometimes that second lens is so awesome.. i really want another lens too... {afraid to mention this right now Lol} maybe will sell d7100 after all.. i just got the estimate .. $260 to repair.. may sell it after all this money .. it will be like new.. Nikon is doing the repair..


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 5, 2018)

TODAY WITH NEW CAMERA


----------



## ac12 (Feb 5, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 153353



PL
Watch the focus.
It looks like the camera focused on the branches in front of the bird.
If you are in Auto, that is the problem.  Auto will focus on "closest subject," whatever that closest object/subject is.
In P/Program mode, I can force the camera to focus on what I want it to.
But even in P mode, when you are shooting through stuff, like branches, it can sometimes be very difficult to just get the subject, and not get caught by the stuff in between.


----------



## Photo Lady (Feb 6, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 153353
> ...


Thank you will do... tomorrow i will do it over... hoping to get some cardinals..


----------



## greybeard (Jul 21, 2018)

I just ordered one for use with long tele, sports, and macro.  I was a bit torn between the d7200 and d7500 but, I wanted the huge buffer and extended ISO that the D7500 offers.  If having 2 cards vs 1 is a deal breaker go with the d7200.  If you like to do a lot of sports or wild life photography and need a deep buffer then maybe the d7500 is a better choice.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 23, 2018)

greybeard said:


> I just ordered one for use with long tele, sports, and macro.  I was a bit torn between the d7200 and d7500 but, I wanted the huge buffer and extended ISO that the D7500 offers.  If having 2 cards vs 1 is a deal breaker go with the d7200.  If you like to do a lot of sports or wild life photography and need a deep buffer then maybe the d7500 is a better choice.


I have now owned my D7500 for a few months.. i am not excited about it at all.. not that it is a drawback in itself..just that when my D7200 came back from Nikon repaired it worked just as well as this new D7500.. but i sold it with regret.. and the person i sold it to is the winner.. this D7500 really does not have much change in quality compared to the d7200.. what i should have done was purchased the d500.. and as soon as possible that is what i intend to do.... so in my mind i wasted my money in this purchase.. i wanted a jump.. and all i got was a hop.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 23, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



I was reviewing some of my volleyball and soccer pix.
90+% of shots through the net, the AF focused on the net, not the player on the other side of the net.
When shooting through something, the AF in the camera does not know what the real subject is.  That is something that AF today cannot handle.

So if you will be shooting through branches again, you likely need to switch to manual focus.

If you use "single point AF" mode you "might" be able to tread the AF sensor between the branches, *if there is enough open space*, like on the shoulder of the birds wing.  However, if the pix above is a crop of the frame, there may not be a large enough clear open space for the AF sensor to focus on the bird.

*
So WHAT is it about the D7500 that has you frustrated?*

Be careful.  In your frustration you may not be thinking clearly.
The D500 may or may NOT be a JUMP forward, and you may be frustrated again.

The D500 is a specialist camera, not a general purpose camera.  Yes it will work as a GP camera, but you are paying for the specialized functions/features.

The AF is probably one of the best.  But it still will not be able to AF though branches, if there isn't a large enough clear opening through the branches.  This is a general AF limitation, not a camera limitation.

It is a DX camera, not a FX/FF camera.
It is a $2,000 camera.  At that price I would rather get a FX/FF D750 instead of the DX D500
Did you have the D7100 or D7200?

If I wanted a JUMP from the D7100, it would be to a FX/FF D750 or D810 or 850.
Even then, I may or may not see any difference in the image.  
And I would be hauling around a HEAVIER camera, and needing a longer/heavier lens.  And these are NEGATIVE points.​
Within a product line, there may or may not be a relevant significant improvement. 
What is a relevant improvement depends on how YOU shoot.

Example1:  Remote:  The D70S added the wired remote function.  The D70 only had an IR remove.  This one single feature drove me to upgrade from the D70 to the D70S, because I WANTED a wired remote.

Example2:  Pivoting screen.  The ability to do low angle shots without laying in the dirt/mud, for some is a SIGNIFICANT improvement over the prior models.  But if you do not do low/high angle shots, the the pivoting screen adds no value.
Example3:  Buffer size.  The buffer size increase from the D7100 to the D7200 was significant for those that shot in continuous mode, like for sports.  But is of limited to no value for a casual family camera, like for most of my relatives, who only shoot in single shot mode.
Example4:  Cards.  The D7200 had 2 card slots, the D7500 has one.  As I mentioned, I have only used both card slots ONCE.  So loosing the 2nd slot is not an issue, for me.  It seems like for others it is a major issue.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 23, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > ac12 said:
> ...


Thank you for all this information.. i wrote to Nikon,, i told them i was not happy buying the D7500.. i told them the d7100 was equal in so many ways to the 7500 and for me it was suppose to be an upgrade.. the reply i got from nikon was that it isn't really a upgrade except for some very minor additions.. and he said if you want an upgrade then look into the D500..Please do not take me wrong..the D7500 is a great camera... especially good for non professional like myself.. but i just feel i wasted my money going from the 7100 to the 7500.. the difference in these two cameras is so minimal.. that i should have kept the d7100 until i really knew what an upgrade was.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 23, 2018)

But your early post said that the D7100 was broken, hence the desire to replace rather than repair.
Then the long discussion over D7200 vs. D7500.
Anyway, what is done is done.

BTW, the pivoting screen of the D7500 is almost enough to get me to upgrade from the D7200 to the D7500.  I don't like laying in the dirt to shoot the low angle shots.  So for me, that one change is BIG.  But if you don't do low or high angle shots, then that makes no difference.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 24, 2018)

ac12 said:


> But your early post said that the D7100 was broken, hence the desire to replace rather than repair.
> Then the long discussion over D7200 vs. D7500.
> Anyway, what is done is done.
> 
> BTW, the pivoting screen of the D7500 is almost enough to get me to upgrade from the D7200 to the D7500.  I don't like laying in the dirt to shoot the low angle shots.  So for me, that one change is BIG.  But if you don't do low or high angle shots, then that makes no difference.


The only thing broken on the d7100 was the flash.. i could have purchased a new flash attachment or send it for repair.. the repair cost about $300..i had the repair done.. when camera came back it was like new.. they check everything and tune up etc.. your right..i do not like laying in dirt and this is a great difference.. but other then this..i just think the d7100 and the d7500 are about equal in quality photos ..just my opinion.. as i did not have the sensation of any bells or whistles when i started taking photos with the d7500.. I am looking forward to a  new camera in the near future.. one that will be a upgrade and a challenge.. but one that will give me those photos even once in awhile that make me sigh..... yes!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 25, 2018)

Mine will be here tomorrow.  Oh the anticipation!


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 25, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow.  Oh the anticipation!


maybe you can offer some tips for me once you get used to it...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 25, 2018)

The IQ of the D7500 vs D7200 is about the same maybe slightly better with the D7500 but where the D7500 pulls out in front is the high ISO,much larger buffer and the 2 FPS increase on top of Group focus and the tilt screen that I had used several times  and its was much better then laying down in wet grounds with mud and tick invested weeds or poison ivy.I don't think you will ever see a significant difference in IQ from iteration to iteration.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 25, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> The IQ of the D7500 vs D7200 is about the same maybe slightly better with the D7500 but where the D7500 pulls out in front is the high ISO,much larger buffer and the 2 FPS increase on top of Group focus and the tilt screen that I had used several times  and its was much better then laying down in wet grounds with mud and tick invested weeds or poison ivy.I don't think you will ever see a significant difference in IQ from iteration to iteration.



Resolution drops from 24MP to 20MP, but ISO goes up from 25600 to 51200.
I'll that that trade-off for my high school night and indoor gym games


----------



## greybeard (Jul 25, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Mine will be here tomorrow.  Oh the anticipation!
> ...


Will do


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm unhappy with Nikon going away from lens compatibility. I guess it was bound to happen but most of my glass is vintage Nikkor and I don't care for plastic internal focus lenses so I'm resigned to no new cameras but boatloads of fine glass that will be coming to market over the next few years.


----------



## greybeard (Jul 26, 2018)

It came in today D7500 unboxing  and comparing it to even a D7000 it is lacking a few features that I had gotten use to using.  But, when you set it to JPEG fine and continous high, it will click at 8 frames per second longer than I care to count.  The huge buffer and higher ISO performance makes it perfect for sports and wildlife which is what I bought it for.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm sure it's a fine camera. Enjoy.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 28, 2018)

Well its nailing a high keeper rate with BIF using the group focus but i still use the single point with birds that are parked on a branch but very happy with its focus tracking locking on and the IQ.I do wish I could assign the Fn Button to be single point on a press but it's not a option for the D7500. Some recents from the D7500 and Nikon AF-S 300mm No VR.


----------



## ac12 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hmmm upgrade from the D7200 to the DX 7500 or FX 750 or a used FX 810?
The 7500 is beginning to look better all the time.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 19, 2018)

Just ordered the Nikon  D500 anyone interested in a Nikon D7500 still under Nikon warranty until April 2019 ..purchase price $1000 contact me..


----------



## ac12 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sorry you went through this.
I hope the D500 meets your needs.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 19, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Sorry you went through this.
> I hope the D500 meets your needs.


A learning experience ... but i was not disappointed ..i just want more... thank you


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 19, 2018)

FYI the warranty means nothing to anyone else as there none transferable so just sayin.Good luck with the D500.I have excellent success with my D7500 but will be moving to the Panasonic G9 probably by spring of 2019 still hold on to the D7500 resale value is just not high enough making it worth selling.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 19, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> FYI the warranty means nothing to anyone else as there none transferable so just sayin.Good luck with the D500.I have excellent success with my D7500 but will be moving to the Panasonic G9 probably by spring of 2019 still hold on to the D7500 resale value is just not high enough making it worth selling.


Good advice about the warranty.. i plan on sending it to Nikon so they can go over it and repair if deemed that it is needed.. they always send you a data sheet of what they did or what was needed..i will include this updated info to the purchaser when i sell it.. The resale value is about $850 -$1000 ..mine is mint... wow interesting to  hear about the panasonic..best of luck too.. thanks


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 19, 2018)

Its a good on idea, then you can show any interested buyer that data sheet.You should do ok selling it here on TPF at least people interested are more serious then  the idiots going through like craigslist that seems to bring out the crazy people.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 19, 2018)

yes thank you


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 22, 2018)

I consider the D7500 - junk.

The only explanations I have for its existence is either:

1. They wanted to brutally cripple the D7x00 line so its not a competition against the D500.

2. The Nikon One system died and the obviously horrible design team for these cameras was tasked with the D7200 successor. If that the case, this team then apparently moved on and designed the Z7 and Z6 afterwards.

The D7500 has the price and many of the abilities of a pro camera, but it has only one card slot, cant handle all lenses, and doesnt have a battery grip option.

In short its an excessively overpriced entry level body. In that respect, its equal to the Nikon One cameras and its equal to the Z6 and Z7.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 22, 2018)

Solarflare said:


> I consider the D7500 - junk.
> 
> The only explanations I have for its existence is either:
> 
> ...


Thank you for refreshing this thread.. i was surprised at some of the information after reading it again..


----------

